# Need a great Vegan white wedding cake recipe



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Have a client looking for a vegan wedding cake,
white with coconut milk, passion key lime curd and butter cream.
I have a lovely formula from vegsource.com for the cake and Frosting and I think I can wing the curd with margarine and ener-g. 

Does any vegan pastry chef have some helpful advice for the novice?

I will ask, is there a sub for yolks?
can I use sweetex?
what is this florida crystals?
is veg gelatin the same as animal gelatin in strenght?

Thanks!!:bounce:


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

White cake with coconut....that one sounds familiar....by any chance is your bride asking for a wedding cake for 10 and sheetcakes for 120? If that sounds familiar has she asked you the same questions 10 times already and tried to get recipe info from you? I'm lovin' my wholesale customers more and more lately...brides are making me crazy 

veg gel and agar can be used instead of gelatin.
florida crystals is vegan sugar, unbleached, no char, etc
you'd have to contact the maker of sweetex to verify it's not made with any animal producs
and try sub-ing tofu for yolks, but you'll need starch to thicken.
make sure the margerine is vegan..no casein or whey
watch out for red dye in food coloring...its in some blues, yellows..sorry I don't recall the brands.

trying to be helpful so sorry if I'm telling you stuff you already know.

hope this helps!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Yes, that's her! Looking for a small show cake vegan and sheet cake for other guests. Did not ask for recipes but did offer places to find the ingredients. 
I think it can be done with vegan gelatin in the rolled fondant, shortening and margarine for the butter cream and the subs for cake sound okay!
I will be offering vegan and sugar free for a fee on celebration cakes and bulk cookie/desserts.

I agree with the wholesale side, in general they bark orders and you fill them, no questions...............:lips:
So far the brides have been great, a little more care is taken with them and it usually goes well!

how's your shop doing? glad to see you on several local bakers lists!!! :bounce:


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Ha! You got off light then....I felt bombarded with the same questions! Why ask in the first place if you're not going to listen! I didn't see the cake she wanted to recreate. She didn't seem to want to pay for the consult ($25) and just ordered two cakes to taste. She was nice in person but by that point I was just about out of patience:bounce: 

Shop's going well, thanks for asking. I'm still kinda shocked that it took off so quickly...the pessimist in me....I hadn't realized I was on any bakers lists. I'll show my ignorance now...are these lists for referrals? As long as its a good list and not a bad list 

I got a chance to check out your website. Very nice, really professional and the cookie pails are great. How is selling online? We've been knocking around the idea to sell our vegan cookies online. How is the shop going? Hope you're knockin' em dead, your cakes are beautiful.


----------

